# Konturen pixelig bzw. unscharf



## berchen (26. Juni 2006)

Hi,

ich habe mit dem Formwerkzeug einen Kreis gezeichnet und diesem mit den Ebeneneigenschaften eine Kontur gegeben. Die Kontur ist leider immer pixelig. Ich habe schon alles probiert. Mit Pfaden und Auswahlwerkzeugen, Buntstift und Pinselwerkzeugen etc. Ich möchte einen perfekten Kreis, d.h eine 1px dicke Kontur die nicht so unscharf aussieht.


----------



## der_Jan (26. Juni 2006)

Das Problem ist: Pixel sind rechteckig, und Kreise rund, d.h. Bei Entsprechender Auflösung wird das immer Abgestuft sein, ausser du verwendeste einen "Trick" und machst den Stift etwas weicher, sodas die Übergänge nicht so Hart sind, dann sollte es Komplett rund wirken.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Wir hatten vor kurzem den Thread Kanten glätten.
Das dürfte Dir weiterhelfen bei dem, was der_Jan schon ansprach.

Gruß


----------

